# Looking to adopt pigeons or doves, please help!



## DiplomacyCheckPlus20 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello all! i recently asked Commander Holly about a good place to learn about caring for pigeons and she recommended Pigeon-Talk to me so here i am! I really want to adopt a pair of doves or pigeons but have never owned a bird before and want to know that they will be properly cared for before i obtain them. so i have lots of questions and if anyone could help me know what i should be doing to prepare and even what the best and most humane ways of obtaining them are that would be a huge help. I really want to make sure i give them the home they deserve!  thanks a lot i cant wait to get some responses


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome welcome!
I'm the reason that poor Ms. Commander has so many! haha
If you are local, I would be happy to adopt some rescued birdies to you to! Always a good idea to learn as much as you can first. I applaud that choice
This forum is filled with LOTS of fantastic information and many many wonderful and extremely piji- intelligent people.
Any specific questions you have, please feel free to ask.


----------



## DiplomacyCheckPlus20 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yesyesyes! Awesome! 

Well first of all what is the main difference between pigeons and doves both in terms of caring for them and just in general. 

Secondly, what sort of questions should I be asking as someone who has never owned a bird.

Thirdly what can I expect the average cost monthly to be. For two birds? I will have many more questions but I guess these are three good ones to start haha


----------



## DiplomacyCheckPlus20 (Mar 17, 2016)

Also unfortunately I do not live in CA, I live in TX near Dallas and fort worth. So I will be looking for my birds near there


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

The simplest answer...doves are smaller, pigeons are bigger. In those two species, there are many different breeds of doves, and many different breeds of pigeons. Domestic and wild.
Dietary needs are very similar. They a good seed, a grit for calcium, and a grit for digestion. As well as plenty of good sunshine to process that calcium.
Signs of a sick bird should be top on the list of things to know if you ask me. You will want to become a daily poop monitor. Any changes could be an indicator of a problem starting. Any changes in normalcy. lethargic, fluffed up, just not acting right. Birds are very good at hiding being sick. And with birds, time is of the essence in getting them to a vet. So make sure you already have an avian certified vet picked out and ready to go. 
What sparked this interest in wanting to own them as a first bird? 
Are you wanting to have them in the house? Build an outdoor avairy? Fly them? If you are getting two are you planning on breeding more? 
All things will vary on monthly price. 
That's fine you're not local, I guarantee there are many pigeons needing rescue in your area as well =)


----------



## DiplomacyCheckPlus20 (Mar 17, 2016)

Well like I said watching Commanderholly and her love of the birds and just how she cared for them got me interested in then and after following her for a long time on YouTube and social media I just found myself wanting one XD. So the other day she was livestream in and I asked her what a good place to learn more about them would be and she recommended this site. I wouldn't want to breed them or have any more than two just yet so I figured I would be using one of those fake eggs, and for the time being I would want the birds indoors, but I would eventually like to build an aviary for them. It's simply a matter of space


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

indoors, or outdoors, pigeons need quite a bit of space. A pair indoors would need a large cage. An extra large wire dog crate type works well. Fake eggs are great! Glad you know about them already
Ringneck doves are the domestic pet breed of dove most common. They don't need as much space as they are smaller. But still need sufficient space to be able to fully flap inside their cage without their wings hitting the sides


----------



## DiplomacyCheckPlus20 (Mar 17, 2016)

Well I have a fairly large patio and was thinking about placing them in the cage out there. Would that be a reasonable thing to do? Or would it be better just to keep them inside the house?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

That would depend on the cage. If birds are outdoors, they need a very sturdy predator proof and rodent proof cage. Normal bird cages are not ok 
They need a hardware cloth screen of 1/2 or smaller. smaller is better. Strong enough that a coyote or raccoon cant get in, and sealed enough mice cant get in. A rat will kill a bird if it gets in the cage as well as rodent droppings and urine will make them sick.
A covered patio will provide top weather cover, but they would probably also like some sort of a side cover for wind shield.


----------



## DiplomacyCheckPlus20 (Mar 17, 2016)

We live on the second floor so things like that won't really be an issue as of right now. But what kind of wind protection would be needed for them exactly?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Predator proof IS ALWAYS an issue. A raccoon or rat will have no problem getting to your second floor balcony for a snack. 
Not to mention any hawks that hit your cage
All will be attracted to birds in a cage. Especially at night birds can't see. They night fright and often cling to the sides of the cage where a predator will chew a wing right off though the bars of the cage.


----------



## DiplomacyCheckPlus20 (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh alright so then what would be a requirement of a predator proof cage? Like how would I go about making it. And what kinds of materials should I use


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

wood and 1/2 or smaller hardware cloth


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's an example of the materials and types
http://www.allbirdcage.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/how-to-make-a-pigeon-cage-655x490.jpg
I can't recommend this enough....Like a HUGE thing to add would be an extra catch cage that you walk into first, close a door behind you, and then enter the cage. Other wise there is a very big chance of your birds getting lose


----------

